# Would this make you mad? Or is it no big deal?



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, so when I moved my horse into the place i have her at the BO barely had anyone boarding there. She was very nice and the barn is very nice. I had gotten used to pretty much having the place to myself. I did know she was trying to get boarders because that is what a boarding stable is for. lol. Anyway, a jumping instructor moved in and is there from 1-5 every day. He said he encourages other riders to ride while he is teaching and he seems like a nice guy. Now here is the thing. Jumps are in the arena 24/7. At least two of them. Right smack dab in the middle. I think it is kind of rude to leave them up. Their are other riders there not in his program so it is not just me. I know at least one of the other riders agrees with me. So am I wrong to think they should be moved? I have another option to move to down the road, but moving is such a pain!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't you ask nicely if the instructor could move them after lessons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

mbender said:


> Can't you ask nicely if the instructor could move them after lessons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did. I was told, "well he uses them every time." I have been at many large barns before and the jumps have always been moved. Usually it was part of the lesson.


----------



## ngtwondrer (Nov 6, 2010)

I would talk to the barn owner directly and mention the problem. I think it would be an easy barn rule that everyone clear the arena when they are finished with using it. I would also discuss lesson times so that there are convenient open times that the other boarders can have the arena without lessons going on. my old stables allowed boarders to ride with the lessons but that got a little old after a while.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We always have jumps set up in at least one of our arenas. Sometimes both. It's just too much hassle to set up and tear down an entire course everytime. One or two jumps wouldnt bother me at all.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

ngtwondrer said:


> I would talk to the barn owner directly and mention the problem. I think it would be an easy barn rule that everyone clear the arena when they are finished with using it. I would also discuss lesson times so that there are convenient open times that the other boarders can have the arena without lessons going on. my old stables allowed boarders to ride with the lessons but that got a little old after a while.


Well, I think she really likes the income he is bringing in. When he moved in the BO told me he taught every day from 1-4. So I would show up at 4:30 or 5 and he would still be there. So I have started going in the mornings when I can. I asked the BO about the jumps and she said, "I will see what we can do. He uses them every day." So I am thinking she pretty much gave him the arena. Also since he has moved in my horse has been moved to two different stalls.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly if you are paying for board and use of the property you and the other riders should be able to use it. If the BO is not willing to get that handled and she keeps moving your horse around I would think of moving on. See how much money she'll make after boarders move out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

The continuous horse moving around would both me but to be honest. The arena issue isn't a big deal. How big is the arena? Is there room to do all your manouvers even with the jumps in the center of the ring? Any facility you look at will have jumps up pretty much all the time, its just to difficult to put them up and take them down every single day. Just ride around them, its not that hard, I do it everyday when I ride in the outdoor.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Beau Baby said:


> Just ride around them, its not that hard, I do it everyday when I ride in the outdoor.


Coming from a barrel racer, riding around them isn't an option. I would always get p*ssed when I had to move some lazy persons jumps just so I could barrel race - note that I ALWAYS put the barrels back, even if it was 'a pain'.

I would talk to the BO about it and if they don't make them put them away, even if they AREN'T in your way, take them down all the time and put them away all the time so at least they have to work to set them back up. I hate to sound spiteful but lazy people make me angry! If they could set up the jumps, and use them, they have no reason why they couldn't put them back other than pure laziness.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

How about a compromise? Maybe the jump standards could be left in place & the poles moved to the outside. 

You do not say what type of riding you do, or how big the arena is, so it is hard to judge if this is too much of a problem to ride around.

Also, is there anywhere else on the property to ride? Maybe by varying where you ride it would not be such an issue.

i leave my two jumps & 6 cavaletti up all the time. They are so heavy to move, I would personnally feel like someone was being unreasonable to make me move them everyday. I have no problem riding around them when not jumping...


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

This is not a huge arena. The jumper only has his beginner program here, and his larger one at a larger stable. This is the only place to ride or work my horse. No round pen. No trails. I think it is rude to leave em up. I am however going to move them KMDstar has suggested. Not everyone is a jumper. I ride Western, my horse is pretty green and I like to use the entire arena. Plus I do a lot of ground work and my horse has ran into the jumps more then once on the lunge line.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I ride mostly western now. There are jumps up in both the arena and riding pasture where I board. It's not that big of a problem for me. I use them to train my horses. You can take down the poles and use them for trotting or lope overs. You can make a box to practice 360s in. You can add a rope to one and use it to train as a gate. Since you said the jumps are in the middle of the arena, there should be plenty of room to ride around the outside. Yes, I will agree that if you are training for barrel/flags/poles etc, the jumps will be in the way. But if you are not, why not try to make them useful?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Jumps are very heavy to move around all the time.. barrels are a different story as you can just roll those out of the way. 

Honestly, if you can't ride around them then move to a western barn.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Jumps are very heavy to move around all the time..


Exactly. Which is why someone who doesn't want to use them/need them out of the way shouldn't be the one that has to move them. 

If you do a type of riding that you CAN ride around them, I guess there isn't a big deal. For me it would be a big deal since I barrel race and my horse gets hot around jumps (but not barrels? WTH LOL. and I KNOW that is not okay, one of tons of things we need to work on) - I wouldn't want to deal with that everytime I have to ride. 

If it's a huge issue that can't be worked out, I'd suggest looking for another barn. There was one barn my friend wanted me to come to but it was all jumper/english riding...barrel racer/trail rider over here...occasional jump...needless to say it didn't happen LOL


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont see the problem if Im honest. If your horse is green, those jumps being in there could actually be quite good training for him; you can weave around them, which could teach him to focus on whats infront of him.

Im sure the arena isnt so small that you cant ride around them and still do your riding


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with starline. Honestly, if you ride western and your complaining about facilities at an obviously english barn just move! jumps are freaking heavy to move especially twice a day. from the information you've given it seems this is an english barn which means jumping.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

i agree w the posters that said use the jumps to your advantage. 
Taking the rails down isn't hard to do, and use them as trail obstacles and chutes etc.

I personally think something so trivial is silly to move your horse over...especially if you other wise like the facility.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

It honestly wouldn't bother me. I'd learn to work around them. Think of it as a training experience for you. What happens when you're at a show or something and for some reason there are large whatevers in the middle of the arena? Then you'll know how to work around them

Where I board, it is _required _that the jumps are removed from the arena after _each use_. Yeah, it can be annoying. My poor instructor is constantly having to move jumps all over the place!

Perhaps if they can't be removed from the arena, the can be clumped together and placed in one central location? Maybe they can take up a corner of the arena? 

Overall, it's not that big of a deal and you could work around them. If it urks you that much, move them yourself.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> We always have jumps set up in at least one of our arenas. Sometimes both. It's just too much hassle to set up and tear down an entire course everytime. One or two jumps wouldnt bother me at all.


It would bother me immensely. As an exclusively dressage person I want to be able to do latteral work and correct sized circles without having to Dodge jumps. 



Beau Baby said:


> Any facility you look at will have jumps up pretty much all the time, its just to difficult to put them up and take them down every single day. Just ride around them, its not that hard, I do it everyday when I ride in the outdoor.


It is not that difficult. I am currently on a yard where everyone else showjumps except me. However as common curtasy they remove the jumps after they have used them so that other riders dont have to go round thier jumps.



AnitaAnne said:


> i leave my two jumps & 6 cavaletti up all the time. They are so heavy to move, I would personnally feel like someone was being unreasonable to make me move them everyday. I have no problem riding around them when not jumping...


You may not but I do. How about when I lung my youngster, obsticles in the arena are just asking for him to injure himself on if he pulls away. Also caveletti realy will get in the way of someone doing any decent flatwork



haleylvsshammy said:


> Overall, it's not that big of a deal and you could work around them. If it urks you that much, move them yourself.


Why should she have to? she is also paying for use of the facilities and she should have full use of them. She is already being very reasonable by chaning her riding times. Believe me I wouldnt have change it twice. I probably would have the first time but the instructor running over the hours he has specified would have me up in arms!

you use it you clean it up just like poo in the arena.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh and I should add that my YO goes ballistic if you leave jumps or poo in the arena for longer then it takes for you to make your horse comfortable (i.e untack, rug up and either put out or put in stable)


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Faye, I have to admit I was surprised by the amount of people telling me to buck up and ride around them. With the jumps side by side dead center I have to worry about my horse running into them when I lunge her, plus figure 8's are out of the question. I have been just working around them as I asked if they could be moved to the corner and they seem to have grown instead. Since I have heard other riders complain, but I assume I am the only one to actually voice it, I am just going to have to deal with it. I may pay full care to use the facilities, but my one horse doesn't stack up to the many that the jumper trainer brought in and I know money talks, so I am stuck. I could move her, but what a PITA and this place is under 10 mins from my house. Anyway, I asked for opinions and I thank you all for that.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd start asking the YO for a reduction in your fees since you cant use the facilities that are supposed to be included.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't read all the way through, so maybe someone already made this suggestion. Couldn't you just move them yourself so that there's some room between them(that way you could do figure 8s or whatever it is you want to do and they really wouldn't be in the way...if you want to circle you can circle around them...and then put them back where he had them when you're done riding??? I think that is a pretty easy solution, would only take minimal effort.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hmm...just went back through and saw that maybe the jumps are too heavy? I guess I'm not sure what kind of jumps you're talking about because I don't think jumps are heavy at all...? If that's the case then I guess my earlier suggestion is useless. Everywhere I've ridden it's just 2 or 4 wooden standards per jump and some pipes that go across, with wood inside so they don't bend. Those are pretty easy, especially if you just move the standards closest to the middle and bunch them with the others.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> I didn't read all the way through, so maybe someone already made this suggestion. Couldn't you just move them yourself so that there's some room between them(that way you could do figure 8s or whatever it is you want to do and they really wouldn't be in the way...if you want to circle you can circle around them...and then put them back where he had them when you're done riding??? I think that is a pretty easy solution, would only take minimal effort.


When you are leg yeilding in and out of a circle having jump wings in the way is not good. Also if you want to attain a decent level when something goes wrong or doesnt feel right you have to correct it instantly, so if my horse is sticking his quarters out and wont pop them back in when first asked he will be made to half pass accross the school and back again, generaly he will go straight after that but it has to be done instantly and having to go around jumps makes that impossible.
As for moving the jumps yourself, why should she have to? some people like myself have a very limited time for riding and I would not appreciate having to spend some of that time moving jump wings. It is polite to move the jumps out of the way if you have been using them. I wouldnt dream of leaving my poles out when I've been doing pole work (it would be interesting to see people going round my poles when I've been doing exercises for bent in the middle of the school and the poles are aranged in a triangle with poles coming out at each corener)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The OP has said that the issue is not so much riding as it is lunging, from my understanding. I get that totally, since it is tough in a smaller arena to work around the standards, and they are the heaviest part! Being that they are side by side I would probably just take down one, move the standards and poles in front of the other jump to have more room. I doubt you would get a discount in board, since you DO use the facilities. I would have a bigger issue with my horse being moved all the time, unless she is moving to a better one....:wink:

I always use anything that is left in the arena as things to do patterns around, practice sircles, etc, and I know you can do that, but yeah, sometimes it is nice to have the whole thing. If you like all else at this place, I would probably just put up and shut up.......the option is a real PIA as you said.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it would be foolish to ask for a reduction in fees, that may get you a response you might not like. There may be more students waiting for a stall!

I really am having a hard time understanding why you can't avoid two jumps in the center. Don't the jumping students spend time doing flatwork too? I've never seen anyone only jump without any flatwork. How are others handling the situation?

I ride mostly Dressage, but have the jumps up just for fun. At another place I boarded I would often ride in the hay field around the round bales. i ride in the pasture too. I try to use anything around to change things up. Things are different in other places, but surely the arena is not the only place to ride? It is not good to only ride a horse in the same place the same way every time. They will become ring sour...

If you really have to make your figure 8 exactly in the middle, just shift the jumps over a little bit. The trainer probably won't care either. But the easiest thing would be to just move the poles out away from the jump standards & use them as trot poles or make a square box to back into or something.

You will not be very popular around the stable if you are complaining about other people. Try to see these things as oportunities instead of problems.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I lunge every time I go to the barn, and I make it there at least 5 days a week.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Popularity has never been my strong suite. lol! I do appreciate everyone opinion though.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It is polite to tidy up after yourself, just as it is polite to ASK before entering the school if someone is working in there.
It is essential that you get what you are paying for. I personaly would talk to the YO and complaint. If that didnt fix it I would move yard. I pay livery so that I can enjoy my horse not so I can run round clearing up after everyone else or kowtowing to other peoples unreasonable demands.

I like the yard I'm on now because everyone is polite and conciderate. They don't bang doors when I'm attempting something new with a young horse and I don't distract thier horse by going past with feed buckets when they are working in the outdoor. Common curtasey and manners are sorely lacking in the world today but are the only thing that will keep a yard from becoming a bitchy place. That and a dragon of a YO who is actualy fair.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

faye said:


> When you are leg yeilding in and out of a circle having jump wings in the way is not good. Also if you want to attain a decent level when something goes wrong or doesnt feel right you have to correct it instantly, so if my horse is sticking his quarters out and wont pop them back in when first asked he will be made to half pass accross the school and back again, generaly he will go straight after that but it has to be done instantly and having to go around jumps makes that impossible.
> As for moving the jumps yourself, why should she have to? some people like myself have a very limited time for riding and I would not appreciate having to spend some of that time moving jump wings. It is polite to move the jumps out of the way if you have been using them. I wouldnt dream of leaving my poles out when I've been doing pole work (it would be interesting to see people going round my poles when I've been doing exercises for bent in the middle of the school and the poles are aranged in a triangle with poles coming out at each corener)


I don't know, she could always do her circles NOT around the jumps...I was just saying that if she needed to do one in that section of the arena she could go around the jump...the other option is to just move them out to the edge. It would take all of 5 min to move them. I'm not saying it isn't inconvenient at all, but there are ways to make it work. Most English barns I've been to, there are 1 or 2 jumps that get left up most of the time. Sure, it'd be nice not to have to move them or work around them...but I'm just giving my opinion which is that it's really not that big of a deal. I've ridden plenty of times with jumps in the arena...mostly on horses I've never even met before and still have never encountered an issue. I've also moved plenty of jumps because of groups riding in the arena and wanting space for more than one horse at a time...it doesn't take long to move them. To me, I wouldn't even think twice about moving them or going around them...I honestly don't even think it would enter my mind as inconvenient. 

OP: If your barn is otherwise a great place to be, I wouldn't switch because of something so minor. If it bothers you enough, talk to the BO or the jumping instructor and see if something can be arranged. If she/he says no, then I'd just buck up. The stall switching is a bigger issue, I'd bring that up as well...and hopefully it'd be a no-brainer that they'd stop doing that.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Thankfully it looks like her stall will remain the same for a while and I have escaped the constant changing of the outdoor paddocks. As far as avoiding that section of the arena, well it is a small arena. As far as it being an English barn, it wasn't when I moved in. It is now. Growing pains I guess.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SidMit said:


> Popularity has never been my strong suite. lol! I do appreciate everyone opinion though.


OK, so I wasn't talking about being popular as in everyone wants to be around you...I meant you may be an unpopular person as in "troublemaker" and asked to leave...

You might be the reason your horse was moved around!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> OK, so I wasn't talking about being popular as in everyone wants to be around you...I meant you may be an unpopular person as in "troublemaker" and asked to leave...
> 
> You might be the reason your horse was moved around!


All that happened before I even said anything.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

here's my opinion/novel on this, and i hope i dont get blasted for it  haha

i ride at a barn where there are english (jumping and dressage), NH western, and just pleasure whatever people. there used to be a lady there who was sort of in your situation. she had been the only boarder for a very long time and then me, and two other people each with two horses (i have one) moved in all at the same time. she did "dressage" which..it was kind of confusing because all she ever did was on the buckle circles and such. but the other three of us use the jumps on occasion. i use them the most, and the BO has a daughter who uses them second most. she started getting mad because i had left ONE single jump up on the side of the arena, mind you, there was plenty of room on the rail to pass by it, and she kept telling me to clear the ring when i was done because "her dad used to own a boarding facility and that was the rule, when you put something up, take it down." im sorry but there was a round pen for lunging and the arena for whatever. also, IT IS NOT YOUR FATHERS FACILITY, DIFFERENT RULES SWEETHEART. anyways, the daughter of the barn owner had a show one weekend and two days before her dad had set up and entire course of 8 jumps for her to have lessons over the days before and the lady made me and the girl remove ALL of the jumps for her to do her flatwork. the BO was ****ed. as would i be, and as i was lol. he had to go out there the next morning and set the whole thing up again. the kind of standards we have are pvc, and the poles are wood, wrapped in some kind of thick plastic. they are REDICULOUSLY heavy. like 40lbs a pop. no kidding. needless to say, the women ended up leaving, but for more reasons than stated. but mainly because she wasnt the one and only anymore, which she did bring up to the barn owners that she felt like she was being pushed aside...but come on..its a buisness, people will come and go. 

now if i were you, seeing as you dont make use of the jumps, and i dont know exactly what you are training for, i would try and ask for a happy medium. maybe ask them if they could clear the ring a few days a week? or only leave a certain, appropriate number up all the time? the moving stalls around thing would erk me to high hell..but if its straigtened out, it seems like you are just maybe a little frustrated because you dont get the run of the roost anymore. that is completely understandable. it happens. 

the rules at our barn now, are basically nothing crazy, making sure the rail is passable at all times, and there are pretty much 3 jumps up most of the time. when i want to put other kinds of jumps up (gates, boxes, whatever) i ask if it is okay if i can leave them up for a while. since that lady left, the only reason those rules are in place is so he can drag the arena without too much trouble. 
also, if someone wants the jumps out, they take them out, otherwise we are told it is okay to leave them up because the BO's wife is more apt to use them, rather than having to set them up herself lol.

p.s. the arena is 100' by 200' not tiny, but very difficult to set up a full horse stride hunter course. maybe that will help in comparing your arena.

at most barns, its pretty much majority rules. so if it is really a huge issue, i would consider moving your horse to a place that is majority your style of riding. but i highly suggest trying to meet them at the middle first.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Really no one even knows who I am there. I am not that lady described above. I come in the morning, I work around the stupid jumps. I asked the BO one time if they could be moved, if I they could move them after lessons, and was told "well, umm, I dunno, he uses them every day" That was all I have said on the subject to her.I talked with one of the other boarders who has been there longer then I have and she agreed with me as she does dressage and it is annoying when a V of jumps are smack dab in the middle. I have been very nice to the people I have met there in the program and do not demand anything. I figured common courtesy would prevail. I was wrong I guess. According to most of you, I am the one in the wrong here for even thinking of suggesting someone move their things. I feel bad if I accidentally leave a brush out in a grooming stall. The cool thing is, I guess I do not have to feel bad anymore. I will be just as entitled as everyone else. Will I ask for a decrease in board? Nah. My horse still gets her stall, paddock, and hay.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify, SidMit: I don't think you're WRONG for being annoyed or for bringing up something that was bothering you...it's just not something that would bother me...and certainly there are lots of "in-between" options/ways around the issue, rather than needing to switch barns. 

Thought I'd clarify so that you don't feel as though we're saying that you're in the wrong. I think some of the other posters are probably along the same lines as me on this--sorry if anything was worded harshly.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess I did ask the question, I guess I it was just really disappointing that most everyone said I should work around them. However I did listen to you all when I first asked and I have not said a thing again to the BO. Figured I should just learn to live with it.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

In all honesty you very well may have to live with it...that is precisely why I can't wait til I can keep my horses at home and have an arena that belongs to me....THEN I will not allow any jumps in it!!! I know that for me anyway, my advice came from the experience I've had--at the type of barns I have always been around I've always known that if I want something done, I better do it. I think the other side of my thinking is that you are paying to use the arena...and nobody's stopping you from using it. It's still someone else's arena so there may be some issues to work around. I still think it's worth a shot to see if you could move them, as long as you put them back? That way-at least on days where you have something specific planned and they'd be in the way-you can have the option of moving them.

Definitely don't be afraid to bring up concerns to your BO though! You and your horse need to be happy! Just make sure that your concerns are brought up in a respectful and understanding manner.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

It would really bother me as I ride reining horses, so how could I get my work done? I agree a lot with Faye. My arena is always clear unless my kids set something up. If I couldnt train how I needed, I would move. But that is me and I am serious when it comes to my horses! Nobody will mess it up. I hope you can find your happy place. good luck.


----------



## ridingmymlc (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to side with the "they should be moved" crowd. Unless you are specifically working on jumps, they are a pain to try to work around and inhibit you from correcting my horse consistently. For example, if we are working on straight lines and my mare starts veering right or left my trainer wants me to let her go until she is obviously off course, then turn her sharply the other way. Hard to do consistently when there is a jump in the way. 

Another thing that can also get in the way is multiple mounting blocks of various heights that are left in the middle after people are done riding (don't mind at all if the person is still riding - I understand that), although they are small enough that you can move them easily or ride around them. So for the sake of getting along I don't say anything about them. 

Thankfully there are two arenas on property where I'm at, although the one I'm stuck riding in is really small. I don't make a fuss about it now, but if there was only one arena, I'd be complaining and/or moving.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

Even myself as a jumper, would be pretty upset. I've gone into the arena tons of times and had to waste my riding time putting away jumps. I do not jump everyday and dressage is very hard to do with a small course of jumps in the way. Needless to say, jumps are not very heavy. I've moved them tons of times and have always put them away when I was finished. It takes about 10 minutes to put them away, he had the time to set them up so he can have the time to take them down. I do have to say, if you are unhappy with their performance I would move. You pay money just as well as anyone else that boards there. Good luck!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think it's unreasonable to ask them to be put away 

At the barn I'm at now and the barn before, if you used the jumps/barrels/poles/cones/cows/whatever it may be - you put it back when you're finished (unless the next person asks you to leave them...then they put it back). Same with gates. If the gate is closed when you enter the ring, you close it behind you. It's all about common courtesy. Just because one person uses jumps doesn't mean everyone else at the barn does, especially if you're at a multiple discipline barn like this one sounds like it is.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome! Nice to see some support. I was thinking the jumps may be up to help the students practice between their lessons, and some are young so I was thinking they were up because it would be hard for the kids to set them up. Then I found out they are not allowed to jump without the instructor there. So it is just a lazy thing on his part. We are hoping to get our own place with property after the first of the year, so I am just going to wait it out. So far mornings are still pretty open there. As long as I still have those I will stick it out.Thanks again!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I have only skimmed - so I apologize if I repeat anything.

First - from the view of a BO - it's in our rules to clean up and put the equipment away after you are done. Unless the BO or jumping instructor has some darn good liability insurance, I wouldn't want the jumps left up for an inexperienced person or horse to use them.

Second - how in the world is the footing getting worked if the jumps are always in place.

Third - even FEI level jumpers need to school on flat work at times.

Last - No big deal? Work around them? Move barns if you don't like it? Sounds like there are a few 'quitters' on the board here. Ignore the problem or run away from it? Geesh.

OP - yes things evolve and change. However if the BO is changing directions, she needs to be up front with the plan of action. Since you have another boarder who agrees with you - perhaps the both of you can request a meeting? Voice your concerns. Or do you think you could talk to the jumping instructor? He may not even realize they are in your way.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SidMit said:


> I feel bad if I accidentally leave a brush out in a grooming stall. The cool thing is, I guess I do not have to feel bad anymore. I will be just as entitled as everyone else.


A little snarky are you?

Geez.


The long and short of it is, it is up to the barn owner.

You might want to say something like, 'was there any resolution on the jumps being in the way in the middle of the ring?' to bring the subject back up.

Any barn I have ever boarded at that had regular (daily) lessons that involved jumps left them up in the ring.
They do their flat work and lunging around them. And it is usually quite a few more than just 2 jumps.

Curious, how big is the ring. You keep saying not very big. That can mean very different things to different people. Do you have actual dimensions?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't you just ride around the jumps? I ride at a jumper barn and there are about 8-10 jumps in the arena all the time. I make circles around the jumps to practice my turns, and I also do serpentines around them. It doesn't bother me. Also If I wanted them taken down I would have to be the one to move them, and then put them back...that's too much work.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> A little snarky are you?
> 
> Geez.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can be a little snarky at times. That is why I like your avatar, it is nice and snarky as well. 

I don't have the dimensions, but is not a large arena by any means. If you lunge at one end and do not move the jumps, you can just barely get a large enough circle that will not put too much strain on the legs. Plus if someone wants to ride, and another wants to lunge, the lunger can not just move to the middle, so the rider is restricted to the other side of the jumps as well. If you have two riders you have no room to pass, so you better just want to do what the other rider wants to do.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

mls said:


> I have only skimmed - so I apologize if I repeat anything.
> 
> First - from the view of a BO - it's in our rules to clean up and put the equipment away after you are done. Unless the BO or jumping instructor has some darn good liability insurance, I wouldn't want the jumps left up for an inexperienced person or horse to use them.
> 
> ...


Im sorry, but I find this abit rude. All people were saying here was use the jumps to the OP's advantage, or work around them. No - one implied anything about "quitting".


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sheesh and to think I was complaining of it being too lonely at my barn. We have a huge outdoor arena and I think in the year I have been there, there have been 2 of us in there at one time once. I personally would not board at a show barn as they are usually way to expensive and too much politics and drama. Is there such thing as a western barn? I have never seen one, all the ones I have been at are usually both disciplines.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Every barn I have been at had a full course of jumps in the ring AT ALL TIMES unless it as being drug or having footing added. You either rode around them, or rode outside the arena, or found a new barn. At a couple places, if you had removed all the jumps and not set them back up more than once or twice, you probably would have been kicked out. And some jumps are remarkably heavy. It depends on construction. I have had jumps before that took at least two people to move.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I board at a place that I have enjoyed the quiet laid back atmosphere for a year. The BO has recently struck up a deal with a trainer that apparently includes the trainer taking over a small barn and the arena, she even advertises the arena for "free riding" for a small fee for riders that don't have an arena at their barn to come in and ride. This is quite a change for the handful of us original boarders that are used to just each other and a quiet place...now it seems there is always a clinic or people you don't know taking lessons. 
That being said, the trainer and her workers are very nice, and I do realize that it is a business and the BO has to make ends meet, so I understand that it does suck to let go of the good old quiet days....and I don't have to like it, but I have to accept it ...because it isn't my place. I would have a bigger problem with jumps left up all the time, even so, you can only mention it so much before you have to accept that too, and if the BO won't change it and you can't accept and work with it, the only answer is moving to a different place.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LoveStory10 said:


> Im sorry, but I find this abit rude. All people were saying here was use the jumps to the OP's advantage, or work around them. No - one implied anything about "quitting".


Telling her to up and move barns IS telling her to quit.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Telling her to up and move barns IS telling her to quit.


I do not think so. I think it is more of the situation that if a barn does not do things the way that makes you happy then find a barn that does. 

If this barn is moving towards training that involves jumping so it will have jumps in the ring why should someone stay and be frustrated by it? Why not find a barn that has a policy of you use it you put it back or that does not have jumps at all?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do not think so. I think it is more of the situation that if a barn does not do things the way that makes you happy then find a barn that does.
> 
> If this barn is moving towards training that involves jumping so it will have jumps in the ring why should someone stay and be frustrated by it? Why not find a barn that has a policy of you use it you put it back or that does not have jumps at all?


Sorry - the way I see it - Telling the OP to move barns without talking to the BO = quitting.

I'm a BO and I am not a mind reader. I can't do anything if I don't know there is an issue.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree the OP should talk to the BO again. The OP says she talked to the BO once and the BO stated that they use the jumps every day.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

mls said:


> Sorry - the way I see it - Telling the OP to move barns without talking to the BO = quitting.
> 
> I'm a BO and I am not a mind reader. I can't do anything if I don't know there is an issue.


Leaving without talking to a BO is not quiting, it is just moving on. most places have a 30 notice policy, you give notice, you leave. It is business, not personal. There is no requirement to discuss anything with anyone. 

I was at one barn where the BO said they were raising my board by $75 per month because the resident trainer was leaving taking 10 horses with him...but the BO would move my horse to a bigger stall in the main barn. I told them I wanted to keep my horse where he was. The BO replied that the cost would still go up because they needed to buy hay. I did not reply! We did not have a written contract, so with no notice, 3 days later (end of month) I moved my horse out. The BO came out & saw me loading up my stuff in my horse trailer, he asked if I was moving - I said "yes", loaded my horse up & left. No notice, no regrets & have a much better place now!

I personally like a barn that has clearly posted rules that everyone must follow or they are asked to leave. The BO is remiss in not clearly stating what the proceedure is once the jumps arrived. That being said, I still would advise the OP to just work around the jumps or move them or leave.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Every barn I have been at had a full course of jumps in the ring AT ALL TIMES unless it as being drug or having footing added. You either rode around them, or rode outside the arena, or found a new barn. At a couple places, if you had removed all the jumps and not set them back up more than once or twice, you probably would have been kicked out. And some jumps are remarkably heavy. It depends on construction. I have had jumps before that took at least two people to move.


I agree, this is very typical for most boarding stables I have been at.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> Leaving without talking to a BO is not quiting, it is just moving on. most places have a 30 notice policy, you give notice, you leave. It is business, not personal. There is no requirement to discuss anything with anyone.
> 
> I was at one barn where the BO said they were raising my board by $75 per month because the resident trainer was leaving taking 10 horses with him...but the BO would move my horse to a bigger stall in the main barn. I told them I wanted to keep my horse where he was. The BO replied that the cost would still go up because they needed to buy hay. I did not reply! We did not have a written contract, so with no notice, 3 days later (end of month) I moved my horse out. The BO came out & saw me loading up my stuff in my horse trailer, he asked if I was moving - I said "yes", loaded my horse up & left. No notice, no regrets & have a much better place now!
> 
> *I personally like a barn that has clearly posted rules that everyone must follow or they are asked to leave. The BO is remiss in not clearly stating what the proceedure is once the jumps arrived. That being said, I still would advise the OP to just work around the jumps or move them or leave.*


I agree with this, we have posted rules and everyone follows them. There is also a priority order to using the arena although that has never been an issue.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> I agree, this is very typical for most boarding stables I have been at.


I have been boarding since I was 19. I am 34 now. This is this First barn I have been in where this was typical. However, instead of resenting the endless stream of students and the trainer, I have decided I will move. I am going to look at a place today and if they have any stalls open with paddocks attached I will move there. I am hoping since the barn I am at is at full capacity that she will let me out of my 30 day notice. We shall see. 

Although I do not agree with some of ya, I do thank you all for your opinions.


----------



## Rush (Dec 12, 2010)

We had this problem at the stable were I ride/work. Most of the boarders didn't jump so they go pretty aggervated when the jumps were left in the areana after lessons. They moved then there selves and asked the manager to have them moved after lessons so thats what we do not a big problem really. 

We tried to just take down the poles but that didn't really go over well even though its a large areana since somenights espeacial in the winter when we can't ride outside it gets really crowed with like seven people in there. So I can really see where your coming from I would want them moved aswell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SidMit said:


> I have been boarding since I was 19. I am 34 now. This is this First barn I have been in where this was typical. However, instead of resenting the endless stream of students and the trainer, I have decided I will move. I am going to look at a place today and if they have any stalls open with paddocks attached I will move there. I am hoping since the barn I am at is at full capacity that she will let me out of my 30 day notice. We shall see.
> 
> Although I do not agree with some of ya, I do thank you all for your opinions.


I think you are making a wise choice, and will be better off at a place where you can be happy. I have never regretted any of the moves I have made! I like it best when there are clear rules or few boarders! Let us know how it works for you


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

At my barn we have a rule for the arenas- you build it, you take it down! Talk to the BO about it.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> I think you are making a wise choice, and will be better off at a place where you can be happy. I have never regretted any of the moves I have made! I like it best when there are clear rules or few boarders! Let us know how it works for you


The barn I was going to go to filled up before I could get in. At this point the barns around my area are full for the Winter. I am stuck unless I want to pay $100 or so more a month.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SidMit said:


> The barn I was going to go to filled up before I could get in. At this point the barns around my area are full for the Winter. I am stuck unless I want to pay $100 or so more a month.


If you think you would be happy at a private barn, you could try what I did...I drove around the area and looked at homes that had pasture land and barns. I decided which ones were my favorite looking ones based on location (close to home) or features (big pastures, nice barn, etc.). I then wrote a form letter, basically stating that I liked their property & wondered if they would consider boarding two horses. I mailed a letter to the six "best" choices. Within 3 days I had two offers to keep my horses, I picked the one a bit closer with a larger pasture & grass arena. 

This is the fourth private place I have been at & I do enjoy the freedom it gives me. Usually I am the only boarder, although the first place did have someone else boarding. Every time I have moved it was to get better stalls or pasture or get closer. The first place my horses had no shelter at all, but they recieved superior care! The problem was it took me almost an hour to get there, so that really cut into my riding time. 

There are not very many boarding stables in the area, and they are all really expensive to stay at. I tried two of them, but it got too crazy. One place I was yelled at constantly, for things I didn't even do, like leaving lights on. The rich owners got special treatment and the rest of us were supposed to stay out of thier way. It is hard to explain, but the BO was really a miserable tightwad & he thought everyone was out to steal from him. 

The other one is the place that gave the trainer special treatment, then wanted to raise the board when the trainer left. They also had some very yappy little dogs that drove my horse (and me) nuts! And I love dogs!! But these dogs had no manners and were constantly nipping at my gelding's heels. He learned how to buck because of those yappy dogs! 

So that is why I say it is best to just find another spot. You sound like you are serious about riding and like to work with your horse everyday in peace, so you might be happy in a more private barn. Often it is cheaper to stay there too!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

^^Thanks for the tips! I have often wondered if I could ask someone to board at their place. I will look around some more. 

Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Just be sure to be careful! Since I am a single mom, I had to be careful, but it is worth it. In this economy, people are looking for ways to make some extra money. The place I am at now is wonderful! Everytime I pay board or see the owner, he asks me if everything is ok, or if the horses need anything else. He offered to put a heater in the barn last week! Plus he said he will make room for my friend when she can afford a horse, so it is all good...


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Just be sure to be careful! Since I am a single mom, I had to be careful, but it is worth it. In this economy, people are looking for ways to make some extra money. The place I am at now is wonderful! Everytime I pay board or see the owner, he asks me if everything is ok, or if the horses need anything else. He offered to put a heater in the barn last week! Plus he said he will make room for my friend when she can afford a horse, so it is all good...



Sounds great! I was resigned to being stuck and I actually just had to tell the BO to stop turning my horse out as she was getting mud fever from the muddy paddock. I felt so bad about that. Anyway, I had an old friend of mine contact me to tell me he was starting up a new barn and he wanted me to board there! It was out of the blue too. So I put in my 30 days notice today and will move to a great place with mud free turn outs, larger arena, fed 3x a day with grain included in price, cleaned 2x a day, and the best part is, it is an all WESTERN barn! They actually made a joke that English saddles wouldn't be allowed in the tack room. Nothing against English riders, I actually learned to ride in an English saddle, but that means no jumps in the arena! Oh and it is $50 cheaper.  Happy New Year!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SidMit said:


> Sounds great! I was resigned to being stuck and I actually just had to tell the BO to stop turning my horse out as she was getting mud fever from the muddy paddock. I felt so bad about that. Anyway, I had an old friend of mine contact me to tell me he was starting up a new barn and he wanted me to board there! It was out of the blue too. So I put in my 30 days notice today and will move to a great place with mud free turn outs, larger arena, fed 3x a day with grain included in price, cleaned 2x a day, and the best part is, it is an all WESTERN barn! They actually made a joke that English saddles wouldn't be allowed in the tack room. Nothing against English riders, I actually learned to ride in an English saddle, but that means no jumps in the arena! Oh and it is $50 cheaper.  Happy New Year!


Yeah!! Happy New Year!! I am so glad this has worked out for you! Every time I have moved I have been much happier & you sound happier too

That muddy paddock issue would bother me more than the jumps though, because that is very damaging to the horse feet & legs! You are well rid of that place! I say this even though I am mainly a Dressage rider, i would not stay there either If the paddock was harming my horse!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sid, glad you found a place that works better for you!

Fingers crossed that the paddocks stay mud free.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sid, glad you found a place that works better for you!
> 
> Fingers crossed that the paddocks stay mud free.


I went up there when it was pouring rain, and had been pouring for a long time. Looked pretty good. Helps that they built them going downhill and made them sand. So ya, it was wet and had some puddles, but waaay better then where I am at now. When I moved in she told me she rotates them around so they don't get too bad. Of course it will get muddy as they are small. I was good with that. When the barn got filled though, she had no room to rotate. So the mud was quickly up to the elbow. It was pretty yucky. My horse, who loves to be out, had to be dragged into it. Broke my hear to do that to her. Ok, this is now a book! I guess i am just excited.


----------

